

The 35 Best iPhone Apps Of The Year (So Far) - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/15/the-35-best-iphone-apps-of-the-year-so-far/

======
vijayr
60000 applications, according to the article, 90% is junk. That leaves us with
6000 apps. Its near impossible to go through so many apps, how did they pick
the top 35? Just based on sales/downloads?

